# National Amateur Retriever Championship



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I have it bookmarked already! I saw that you can ask Pat Burns questions during the tests and he will explain them. its a new feature!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is the actual description of Test 1?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else is following the NARC, but I have enjoyed seeing and analyzing the tests set up by this panel of judges ... I'm very impressed. The judges started out with just the right amount of difficulty and have continued doing so with each successive challenging test. They had their big cut after the 7th series, going from 53 to 25. The judges are in control of this event.
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I have LOVED the set ups the judges have picked. These blinds give me heebie jeebies just looking at them!! I really loved the mark placements as well. I am starting to recognize what they are doing with them and how they influence each other. 

BTW there is a this Mickey dog that I absolutely think is so gorgeous. I started noticing him a couple months ago because he is so pretty. Now I see him here and he is running a good trial. I'm kind of rooting for him. Also interested in watch Tubb as there are a lot of Tubb pups around here.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> BTW there is a this Mickey dog that I absolutely think is so gorgeous. I started noticing him a couple months ago because he is so pretty. Now I see him here and he is running a good trial. I'm kind of rooting for him. Also interested in watch Tubb as there are a lot of Tubb pups around here.


Is Mickey one of Charlie Hines's dogs?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> Is Mickey one of Charlie Hines's dogs?





Yes. I asked the "big man" about him and he thinks he's a nice dog but doesn't know what his pups are like yet. I don't know if I get a lab one day I would be interested in this dog.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

millionsofpeaches said:


> i don't know if i get a lab one day i would be interested in this dog.


purge that thought!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Yes. I asked the "big man" about him and he thinks he's a nice dog but doesn't know what his pups are like yet. I don't know if I get a lab one day I would be interested in this dog.



Hang your head in SHAME!!!!!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha ha....I'll always have a golden no matter what


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way over my head but I loved scrolling though the tests. Wow, skinny water on those water blinds. Holy Moly they turned up the heat with test 7!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We had a local Alaskan yellow lab make it to series 8. Russ Hardy has his first field trial dog ever. Never even ran a hunt test prior to this dog. Last year he went out in the first series in the NRC. This year with the same dog he made it to 8th series of the NARC. Nice guy and already judging field trials. Russ is a super nice guy and it's been nice to see how well he has done. Last year he finished an AFC title on his girl. I'm sure he's interested in putting a FC title on her now. I'm just happy to see nice guys can do well at field trials and maintain their good nature.


----------

